# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  هل يقبل رمضان منك إن كنت كما فى الصورة ؟

## داليا

اخى المسلم رمضان ليس صيام عن الأكل والشرب فقط ولكن صيام عن كل ما لا يرضى الله ورسوله .. الصيام حكمته هى تقوى القلوب وتعليم الصبر وتحسين سلوك المسلم


هل يقبل رمضان منك إن كنت كما فى الصورة ؟






تقبل الله منا ومنكم صيامنا وقيامنا

----------


## Ctrl

لا ما اظنش انه يتقبل بالصوره دي 
مشكوره

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بالطبع لا .. وما اكثرهم في ايامنا .. ربنا تقبل منا واهدنا الى صراطك السوي ..

شكرا اختي الكريمة  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

لن يقبل ,,

جعل صيامنا وصيامكم جميعا صياما مقبولاً ..

----------


## داليا

> لا ما اظنش انه يتقبل بالصوره دي 
> مشكوره

----------


## داليا

> لن يقبل ,,
> 
> جعل صيامنا وصيامكم جميعا صياما مقبولاً ..

----------


## داليا

> [align=center]بالطبع لا .. وما اكثرهم في ايامنا .. ربنا تقبل منا واهدنا الى صراطك السوي ..
> 
> شكرا اختي الكريمة [/align]

----------


## رنيم

اكيد لا يسلموو كتير داليا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لا اكيد لو ما صام احسنله

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

اكيد لا 
مشكوره

----------


## mylife079

اكيد لا   


يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]يعني متل هيك ناس 

ما بتستفيد صراحه من صيامهم الا الجوع والعطش 

والله اعلم لازم جوارحك تصوم ايضا 

الله يهدي الجميع [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------

